# Manual o Tutorial construccion de Transformadores



## enecumene (May 1, 2007)

Holas Amigos del foro, por casualidad alguien no tiene un tutorial grafico para fabricacion de transformadores de cualquier tamaño y tension? les agradeceria mucho.. Saludos


----------



## Manonline (May 1, 2007)

www.unicrom.com/Tut_EmbobinadoTransformadores.asp


----------



## enecumene (May 1, 2007)

Aquí mismo en el foro encontré un excelente manual:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/


----------



## rampa (May 5, 2007)

enecumene aca te dejo un calculador simplificado de transformadores.

Espero te sirva.

http://www.4shared.com/file/15364972/e7407171/CST.html

Suerte.


----------



## enecumene (May 5, 2007)

muchisimas gracias rampa me va a ser bastante util este programita, de nuevo gracias..


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 11, 2010)

rampa!!!!
el enlace del programa esta roto lo podrías subir de nuevo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2010)

my chifildrama dijo:


> rampa!!!!
> el enlace del programa esta roto lo podrías subir de nuevo?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 12, 2010)

mucha gracia!! 
Ahora ha ponerme a practicar con los transformadores que puede ser un buen negocio si lo haces bien


----------



## el loko (Oct 27, 2010)

herda loko....... yo nececito saber cuantas pulgadas de hierro,y el calibre de alambre se nececita en el primario y segundario para hacer un transformador de -/+90v*70amp......


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2010)

el loko dijo:


> herda loko....... yo nececito saber cuantas pulgadas de hierro,y el calibre de alambre se nececita en el primario y segundario para hacer un transformador de -/+90v*70amp......


¿ Buscaste en el Foro antes de consultar ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/


----------

